# Cabelas in Chesterfield??



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

Seen an article on the front page of the voice newspaper yesterday.. What do you guys think about it?? 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Lets build it!


----------



## Secret Lure (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love to have 1 closer to me but can Michigan support 4 Cabela's in same state ?

If I'm not mistaken it'd be only state in country with that many


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

The one that's in Saginaw isn't like the one in Dundee is it ? Isn't like a outlet store or something? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Be nice to have a cabelas next to the house then I can have items shipped for free and also pick up what I need. Gander mountain can have stores around can't see why cabelas can't. I can see gander losing business Owell hate that store unless you like clothes. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

Since I can't upload a picture of the article .. The location would be across from the new menards off of I-94 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

V's Tease said:


> The one that's in Saginaw isn't like the one in Dundee is it ? Isn't like a outlet store or something?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



yep... only a fraction of the dundee store. 

Probably what they would build in chesterfield...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd rather see Franks in Linwood open a store in another part of the state. The employees know what and where. It's a pleasure to shop there.

I stopped in the Cabela's in Saginaw a couple of weeks ago. I asked the older gentleman, who was working the fishing area, if he had any beetle spins or Blakemore Roadrunners like Jimmy Houston loves for crappie. He had NO IDEA what I was I looking for. ZERO! We showed him when we found them. I left empty handed. Too much for 'em.

JMO


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishin' Frank (Jan 20, 2013)

They are building one in Port Huron. Been in the paper for weeks now.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

gunner7848 said:


> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you sir 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Cabelas in Chesterfield is a long shot at best. According to the article it was just that the city of Chesterfield sent a letter to cabelas corporate asking them to consider opening a store there. I just don't see it happening given the proximity of dundee and saginaw, but have been wrong before....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Any update on this? Havent heard much. The m59/94 are would be a good choice seeing as there has been talks of the premium outlets opening between 59 and 21 on the east side.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.cabelas.com/stores/stores_home.jsp


----------



## Marcwsu (Sep 1, 2015)

I basically had this confirmed over the weekend by some "insiders" in Chesterfield. They said the developer of the land between 59 and 21 off 94 is where it will go. The developer said he landed the elephant so everything else is coming down the pipeline. Also a new super kroger at 21 and gratiot so this is a done deal!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it... Lol I heard a lot of blah blah about GR Cabela's and it was nowhere near 96 and Alpine. Grandville is at least 15 miles from there. It saves me money not being 2 miles from work!


----------



## wrecker03 (Apr 5, 2009)

It would be really nice to see a Cabelas Outpost, Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, Field and Steam or Sportsmans Warehouse at 13 & Little Mack in Roseville. There is more than enough space for any of those.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes (Mar 3, 2015)

Just another corporate store looking to punch out the little guy


----------



## dirtyfisheyes (Mar 3, 2015)

dirtyfisheyes said:


> Just another corporate store looking to punch out the little guy


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey I have no idea if the rumors are true but what I do know is true is this.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/sportsmens-direct-new-location-coming-soon.546507/


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fish_AK said:


> Any update on this? Havent heard much. The m59/94 are would be a good choice seeing as there has been talks of the premium outlets opening between 59 and 21 on the east side.


What I have heard and what I have seen on the news was an outlet mall like Birch Run that is all High retailers (Guess, Gocci etc etc) is going in that location. Who knows until they start moving dirt.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good luck too Justin!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...t-center-in-macomb-county?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I read several articles about the "Alpine & I-96" GR location, that _never _happened.
Like I said - I'll believe it when I see it.
MORE power to SDI !!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Who knows if they're coming or not. I won't fib, I would like to see something new like Cabelas move into that space.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

wrecker03 said:


> It would be really nice to see a Cabelas Outpost, Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, Field and Steam or Sportsmans Warehouse at 13 & Little Mack in Roseville. There is more than enough space for any of those.


I would love to have Sportsmans Warehouse come back to the area. They just need to pick a better location than that ghetto shopping center they tried last time. You are not going to get a lot of people coming from a distance to shop in the armpit of Metro Detroit. What were they thinking, putting a shop at oakwood and I-94???,


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Take a look. Just a update to the thread.



http://www.macombdaily.com/lifestyle/20151201/cabelas-outdoor-retailer-eyeing-chesterfield-property


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

With all the great things you hear about Franks Great Outdoors I would like to see them expand. It would be nice to see them in the lower part of MI around Lk St Clair.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

river rat78 said:


> With all the great things you hear about Franks Great Outdoors I would like to see them expand. It would be nice to see them in the lower part of MI around Lk St Clair.


Agreed


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cabela's will be bass pro before you know lol X2 on Frank's!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Cabela's will be bass pro before you know lol X2 on Frank's!


 That's what I said and peeps jumped me for it


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I've heard that Bass pro was looking to buy Cabelas. It would be a very bad thing for the Cabelas customer base.


----------

